# WWII fighting units.



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2007)

Which units do you were the best in WWII regarding fighting spirit etc. etc.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 20, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Which units do you were the best in WWII regarding fighting spirit etc. etc.



All USMC divisions 

I'm just kidding. I don't think there's any way to really gauge that, and believe almost all of the units had very high fighting spirit, and were gung ho. Well, maybe you could write off 98% of French units.


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 24, 2007)

mkloby said:


> All USMC divisions
> 
> I'm just kidding. I don't think there's any way to really gauge that, and believe almost all of the units had very high fighting spirit, and were gung ho. Well, maybe you could write off 98% of French units.



CORECCTION- 99% of French units aswell as 80% of the Italian units. Sorry Frenchies and sorry Pizza people.


----------



## amrit (Apr 24, 2007)

Gurkhas


----------



## Seawitch (Apr 25, 2007)

Kamikazies!


----------



## Maharg (Apr 25, 2007)

Commandos.


----------



## Watanbe (May 12, 2007)

The Commandos would take it in my opinion. SOme of their raids were incredible. Without knowing to much about the Germans surely the SS would have been quite fanatical. 

Yeh and well the Kamikaze's obviously I suppose take it but they are not really effective or a fighting unit as such. HAHA you cant really question the commitment of a kamikaze.

While I love a French bashing as much as the next man, I think that some respect has to be given for the French resistance fighters, and the operatives that worked with them.


----------



## Watanbe (May 12, 2007)

amrit said:


> Gurkhas



ahh yes the Gurkhas, tough, skillful lot they are.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2007)

Dont forget about the Jedburghs and the OSS guys...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 13, 2007)

I agree with Mkloby and it really cant be gauged but my vote goes for the 1st Infantry Division only because well I spent 6 years in the 1st Infanty Divisions Aviation support.


----------



## Soren (May 14, 2007)

The German FallschirmJäger's, because they were the best trained and achieved some amazing feats. 

That having been said there were many fine units from all sides during WWII, I just think that the FallschirmJäger's holds a tiny advantage because of their more expansive training.

As to fighting spirit, well is there any doubt ? The Japanese ofcourse.


----------



## 102first_hussars (May 14, 2007)

The First Special Service Brigade


"the black devils"


----------



## flojo (May 15, 2007)

Soren said:


> The German FallschirmJäger's, because they were the best trained and achieved some amazing feats.
> 
> That having been said there were many fine units from all sides during WWII, I just think that the FallschirmJäger's holds a tiny advantage because of their more expansive training.
> 
> As to fighting spirit, well is there any doubt ? The Japanese ofcourse.



So I would go for the German mountain troops (Gebirgsjäger) - at least they came to rescue the Fallschirmjäger on Crete


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2007)

And they are still the finest moutnain troops in the world today. We did some training with them awhile back and our Army sent troops to get qualified at there school because of the quality of it.


----------



## k9kiwi (May 20, 2007)

The 28th Maori Battalion Royal New Zealand Infantry respected only one other fighting unit as thier equals, the *Ghurkas* (note the correct spelling)

Both the German mountain troops and paras respected them and hated being in the line against the 28th or the Ghurkas. They KNEW they were going to take viscious casualties.

The Kiwis learnt when in the line near Ghurkas to take special care to wear their helmets when on nightime gaurd duty.

The Ghurkas would feel the shape of the helmet before deciding if your head came off.

A special tactic was to kill one german sleeping between four or so in a trench. Apparently this was rather demoralising for those left, and bad news for getting any more sleep for the next week by those left in the unit.


----------



## Glider (May 21, 2007)

Soren said:


> That having been said there were many fine units from all sides during WWII, I just think that the FallschirmJäger's holds a tiny advantage because of their more expansive training.
> .



That is the correct reply.

Japenese had a unique code, The German Mountain troops, British Commando's, US Marines, Italian Human torpedo operators. 

Take your pick and there are many more such as German U Boat crews who fought to the last despite fearsome loss ratio's. All countries had examples.


----------



## rogthedodge (May 22, 2007)

Sad to say but SS Hitler Youth were probably the 'best' on the ground. 
Got what they deserved however, 'nuff said.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 16, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Which units do you were the best in WWII regarding fighting spirit etc. etc.



American for sure. US Marines at Wake, Devastator pilots at Midway, 101st at Bastogne, Taffy 3, etc., etc., etc., etc.


----------



## glennasher (Jun 30, 2007)

It would be hard to ignore ANY airborne units, from either side. Airborne training is tough, and forges some strong bonds. Fighting with little support and logistically tough circumstances certainly "builds character", too.


----------

